# صناعة الدهانات المائية.



## غريب الطباع (11 سبتمبر 2009)

يتكون الدهان المائي أو كما يسمونه بالسوق البلاستيكي.

1- مادة ( filler ) أو حشوة المنتج وهي كربونات الكالسيوم تحتوي على 90% من أكسيد الكالسيوم ونقصانها او زيادتها تلعب دور بجودة المنتج . نسبتها من المنتج 50 % تقريبا وحسب جودة المنتج. 

2- مواد ال ( bigment ) أو المخضبات . 

3- مواد ال ( binder ) للمنتج . وهي التي تعمل على ربط مواد الدهان ببعضها وربط الدهان مع السطح المراد طلاءه . وهي المادة التي تعطي صفة ( الدهان البلاستيكي ) للمنتج . 


4- بعض الأضافات والمحسنات . مواد مانع النش والعفن ومواد حافظة ومواد مانع الرغوة.


طبعا أذا وضعت كل هذه المواد بالمنتج بأمكانك تسميه منتج نخب أول بالسوق . ولكن نادر ما ترى شركة تضع كل هذه المضافات لأن سعر السوق يلعب دور بتركيبة المنتج.




وفي الايام القادمة سوف أتطرق لطرق تصنتيع أغلب منتجات الدهانات المائية والزيتيه و أنواع المعجونة وغراء البلاط والسيراميك والطينة الملونة ومقسيات الخرسانة الملونة ومميعات الخرسانة,


----------



## مهندس المحبة (11 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم أخي العزيز أود سؤالك عن مصطلح في الخرسانات يسمى بالـ internal stress
أرجو معلومات عنه بارك الله فيك مع الشكر والتقدير مقدما ....


----------



## غريب الطباع (11 سبتمبر 2009)

أخي الكريم مصطلح ( internal stress ) له معنيين بمجال الخرسانة والدهانات .

- بمجال الخرسانة = رح أحكيها بالمعنى العامي . أذا مثلا عندك تصليح بجدار داخلي أو فجوة بخزان مياه خرساني بتقدر تصلحه بطريقة ( internal stress ) أو طريقة الحقن ( injection ) تستعمل هذه الطريقة في المناطق التي لا نستطيع أن نتتظر الأسمنت مدة طويلة كي ينشف يعني بحيث نضع المادة التي تحوي الاسمنت الحراري بالفجوة الداخلية المشوهة من الجدار المراد حقنه أو تصليحه. 
ملاحظة : سميت بالحقن الداخلي بسبب اعتمادها على الضغط الداخلي للمياه داخل خزان المياه المراد تصليحه لكي تتم عملية تثبيتها بشكل جيد . بمعنى أخر بنقدر نصلح الفجوة الداخلية والمياه ما زالت بالخزان وضغظ المياه الداخلي هو ما يجعل المادة تثبت اكتر .

- أما بمجال الدهانات تتوفر الأن مادة ... للأسف ما عندي فكرة عن اسمها التجاري وتحتص بها شركة UNCM الشركة السويسرية الاردنية وقد نالت براءة أختراع على هذه المادة . وهي مادة من مشتقات PVA و الأيبوكسي تستطيع من خلالها معالجة أي منطقة رطبة او تعرضت للعفن من الجدار بهذه المادة ختى لو كان الجدار رطب . وأغلب استعمالتها في جدران المنازل و الزوايا التي تتعرض للرطوبة وتسبب تعفن الدهان بالبيت. مع العلم لايوجد أي مادة في مجال الدهانات تستطيع وضعها على سطح رطب وتلتصق به ألتصاق قوي ومقاوم للضغط الداخلي للرطوبة مثل هذه المادة .


----------



## مهندس المحبة (12 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا اخي العزيز على الرد وبارك الله فيك والى الامام.........


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (12 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكورين جدا"على الجهود ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## أحمد رءوف (12 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور جدا اخى الكريم غريب الطباع على هذا الجهد وعلى هذه المعلومات
ودائما الى الامام والله ولى التوفيق


----------



## بسامووو (27 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراً لكم على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## برازي (30 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا اخي العزيز على اثرائنا بهذه المعلومات عن صناعة الدهانات
المائية لكن حبذا لويكون الشرح اوفى واشمل عن الدهنت الديكورية 
وطريقة تصنيعها كاملة .


----------



## غريب الطباع (30 سبتمبر 2009)

أخواني الأعزاء علم الدهانات علم كبير وواسع ولا يستطيع الشخص شرحه بصفحة او صفحتين ..... لذلك أرجو تحديد عن اي مادة تريد معرفتها بالضبط حتى أتمكن من أفادتكم والشرح عنها بشكل أوضح.


مع كامل تقديري


----------



## غريب الطباع (2 أكتوبر 2009)

ولكن للعلم أخي الكريم أغلب الدهانات الديكورية أساسها السبيداج والمضافات تكون حسب نوع المنتج الذي تريد مثلا رح زودك بتركيبة مادة معروفة بالسوق بأسم ستوكو ( stucco ) وهي مادة ديكورية خاصة للجدران وتنتشر على نطاق واسع مثلا لعمل 100 كغ من هذه المادة :

1- سبيداج 65 % السبيداج هو نوع من أنواع كربونات الكالسيوم بقياس 5 ميكرون.
2- pva او spr حسب جودة المنتج الذي تريده ولكن نسبة 20 % نسبة جيدة 
3- زنك 1 % 
4- جير مطفي 1 %
5- المخضبات ونسبتها تكون حسب اللون الذي تريد
6- باقي النسبة ماء .


----------



## شاكراحمدعبيد (2 أكتوبر 2009)

سلام عليكم ستاذي العزيز ارجو عطائي فكرة عن كيفية صناعة مادة الغراء


----------



## شاكراحمدعبيد (3 أكتوبر 2009)

سلام عليكم ستاذي العزيز ارجو عطائي فكرة عن كيفية صناعة مادة الغراء


----------



## غريب الطباع (3 أكتوبر 2009)

شاكراحمدعبيد قال:


> سلام عليكم ستاذي العزيز ارجو عطائي فكرة عن كيفية صناعة مادة الغراء


 
يوجد طرق شتى لتصنيع الغراء خذ هذه الطريقة :

بأمكانك صناعة الغراء بعدة مواد نذكر منها مادة pva و spr ومادة vinna pass 5022 وهي مادة من شركة ووكر الألمانية معروفة بالسوق وهي أغلب المتداول وتطون على شكل بودرة .

تحل بالماء حسب جودة المنتج الذي تريد طرحه بالسوق ويضاف لها مادة cmc لأعطاء كثافة للمنتج بمعدل تقريبا 1 % وبأمكانك اضافة أوكسيد التيتان لللمحلول لأعطاءه صفة اللون الحليبي ,


لزيادة معلوماتك هل تعلم أن الغراء في العصور الأولى كان يصنع من مسحوق عظام الحيوانات .


أدعو لنا بالتوفيق


----------



## غريب الطباع (6 أكتوبر 2009)

أذا وضعت مادة ال spr بالخلطة سوف تكون عالية التلكفة لذلك يفضل اضافة مادة pva tr'


----------



## محمد الكيميائي (6 أكتوبر 2009)

جيدالأخ 
غريب الطباع 
وفقك الله


----------



## غريب الطباع (7 أكتوبر 2009)

بشكر الأخوان على مرورهم وتعليقاتهم .........


----------



## غريب الطباع (9 أكتوبر 2009)

ألى الأخ شاكر أحمد ......يا شباب يمكن هذا الشخص طلب مني خلطات كتير وكلها كنت زوده بيها وتمنيت شي مره يشكرني أو يضيف أي تعليق ....غريب هالرجل ....


----------



## طارق نصر (11 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا اخى هادىء الطباع ع الموضوع المهم

وكم كنت اتمنى المساعدة ف عمل هزا الخلطة وارجوا التواصل


----------



## تميم السلوم (11 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لكم جميعا اتمنى افادتي عن مواصفات خلاط تصنيع الدهان المائي


----------



## د.عماد (13 أكتوبر 2009)

اخى غريب اين الوعود نحن مشتاقون الى موضوعاتك المهمة


----------



## غريب الطباع (13 أكتوبر 2009)

د.عماد قال:


> اخى غريب اين الوعود نحن مشتاقون الى موضوعاتك المهمة


 
أخي الكريم أنا جاهز لأي استفسار بخصوص الدهانات ....وما بقصر معكم أن شاء الله بس أحكيلي شو بدك اي نوع...


----------



## غريب الطباع (13 أكتوبر 2009)

تميم السلوم قال:


> شكرا لكم جميعا اتمنى افادتي عن مواصفات خلاط تصنيع الدهان المائي


 

أخي الكريم خلاط الدهان المائي من ابسط الخلاطات واسلها ......

يكون عبارة عن برميل من مادة ستانلس ستيل له صنبور لتفريغ محتوياته ويوضع به من الاعلى ريشة ذات قطر متناسب مع قطر البرميل ويجب ان يكون حامل الريشة مصنوع من مادة الكروم والمحرك ذا سرعة دوران خفيفة .


----------



## غريب الطباع (17 أكتوبر 2009)

غريب الطباع قال:


> أخي الكريم خلاط الدهان المائي من ابسط الخلاطات واسلها ......
> 
> يكون عبارة عن برميل من مادة ستانلس ستيل له صنبور لتفريغ محتوياته ويوضع به من الاعلى ريشة ذات قطر متناسب مع قطر البرميل ويجب ان يكون حامل الريشة مصنوع من مادة الكروم والمحرك ذا سرعة دوران خفيفة .


 
ملاحظة مهمة: 
طبعا المواد المفروض تضاف بالتدريج وليس دفعة واحدة ....


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (17 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررر اخي العزيز ياريت فورملات تصنيع الدهانات المائية ولكم شكري وتقديري


----------



## غريب الطباع (19 أكتوبر 2009)

لكل المهتمين بفورمولا الدهانات المائية طبعا رح اعطيكم المعادلة الاساس اللي منها بتقدر تشتق كل معادلات الخلط المائي...

دهان بلاستيك جدران عادي ..
1- كربونات الكالسيوم 50%
2-اكسيد التيتان 25 %
3- مشتقات ال pva % حتى 25 %
4- مضافات اخرى كمانع رغوي ومضاد عفن .

مع تمنياتي للجميع بالافادة.....


----------



## غريب.الطباع (29 أكتوبر 2009)

غريب الطباع قال:


> لكل المهتمين بفورمولا الدهانات المائية طبعا رح اعطيكم المعادلة الاساس اللي منها بتقدر تشتق كل معادلات الخلط المائي...
> 
> دهان بلاستيك جدران عادي ..
> 1- كربونات الكالسيوم 50%
> ...


 
طبعا النسب المذكورة يضاف لها بالمثل ماء....


----------



## مجدى محمد احمد (30 أكتوبر 2009)

عفوا يعنى نضيف بنفس حجم المواد السابقة مجتمعة ماء 
ولى طلب ارجو اعطائى نسبة عمل دهان لمركب بحرى من الخشب واخرى معدن وتكون جيدة وموفرة مع الشكر


----------



## ramiaga (6 يناير 2010)

أخي العزيز شكرا لجهودك المبذولة وجزاك الله خير ولكن أريد الأسماء العامية والمتداولة لهذه المواد إذا سمحت 
وهي ( filler ) ( bigment ) ( binder ) وشكرا


----------



## nader.Aghah (2 يونيو 2011)

*السلام عليكم*

اخي انا حابب استفيد من خبرتك ممكن تساعدني ...
بصراحة انا ما شفت غيرك بهاد المنتدى بيعطي اسرار مهنتو وانا حابب استفيد منها لو تتكرم عليي وتعطيني ايميلك وضيفك لانو شكلو عاملين عليك حظر بهاد المنتدى


----------



## م باسل وردان (12 أغسطس 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Egypt_mahmoud (17 فبراير 2012)

الاخوة الأعزاء أنا أريد معرفة تركيب المعجون الرخامى وتركيب المعجون الشيمواه ضرورى وفى انتظار مشاركاتكم


----------



## Lithium ion (23 فبراير 2012)

شكرا علي المعلومات


----------



## اصباغ بانوراما (29 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير سانفذها واتمنى ان انجح


----------



## dreamr (2 مارس 2012)

ممكن من فضلكم حد يقولي تركيبه كويسه لورنيش الخشب


----------



## Lithium ion (2 مارس 2012)

dreamr قال:


> ممكن من فضلكم حد يقولي تركيبه كويسه لورنيش الخشب



Long oil alkyd 70%----------------60%
White spirit------------------------31%
Manganese Drier 10%-----------2.5%
Lead drier 32%---------------------4%
Calcium drier 10%------------------2%
leveling agent--------------------0.5%​:63::63::63::63::63::63::63::63::63:


----------



## hussin asmy (27 مارس 2012)

اخي الكريم اطال قي الله عمرك ان تفيد من علم وهبه الله لك وعليك استثناره في نيزان الحسنات وخيرك من تعلم العلم وعلمه ولا تنتظر شكر احد ولاكن قل الحمد لله وسوف يكون لك الاجر واثواب ولا تبخل بعلم قد يكون باب لرزق اخرين وعداد الحسنات شغاااااااااال وفل اللهم زدني علما نافعا والله من وراء القصد مع خالص تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق اخيك حسبن عاصمي


----------



## Lithium ion (28 مارس 2012)

رد رائع مشكور


----------



## rydh (23 يناير 2013)

ممكن لو تكرمتم 

حد يقولي تركيبه للاساس المائي الي بيوضع على الجدران يعني الون الابيض المائي 


ممكن التكرم بالتركيبه او عده تركيبات بالتفصيل 

اريد تحضيرها بالمعمل 

ارجوا المساعده 


هل ممكن من 

pva + CaCO3

وكيف ستلتصق مثل هذه المواد 

ارجوا التوضيح

​


----------



## hekmaat1 (23 يناير 2013)

شكرا لجميع الأخوة وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم.....................وخاصتا الأخ غريب الطباع.مع ان طباعه حميدة.والله اعلم.


----------



## ahmed emad (20 فبراير 2013)

لو امكن طريقه عمل الكراكليه المائي


----------



## Amer2012 (2 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم

مرحبا أخوتي الكرام
هل يمكنكم مساعدتي في تصنيع مادة السيلر المائي التي تضاف إلى السبيداج لصنع معجونة الجدران
أنا استخدم التيلوز والغراء (بي في اسيتات) ولكن لم أحصل على النتائج المرغوبة

ولكم جزيل الشكر...وجزاكم الله خيرا​​


----------



## Amer2012 (2 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم

مرحبا أخوتي الكرام
هل يمكنكم مساعدتي في تصنيع مادة السيلر المائي التي تضاف إلى السبيداج لصنع معجونة الجدران
أنا استخدم التيلوز والغراء (بي في اسيتات) ولكن لم أحصل على النتائج المرغوبة

ولكم جزيل الشكر...وجزاكم الله خيرا​​


----------



## علاء الدين ابوعريض (9 يناير 2015)

شكرا للموضوع والمعلومات القيمة


----------



## novatex1 (20 يناير 2015)

اخواني اشكركم على هدا المنتدى الشيق والجميل نرجو ان نستفيد منكم جميعا يا اصدقاء العرب


----------



## مهاب محمود محمد (2 فبراير 2015)

لقد تشرفت بانضمامى الى هذا المنتدى العلمى للاستفادة والافادة بامر الله


----------



## Eng.Esmail Ahmed (13 فبراير 2017)

اتشرف بانظمامي للمنتدى الرائع الذي يحوي محموعة من الكوادر والخبرات والمهندسين الأكفأ


----------



## zeema2005 (15 أبريل 2018)

مشكور اخي


----------

